# 150 Gallon Peninsula Build In a Condo



## dc_addict

So this thread will be dedicated to the build of my new 150 Gallon Peninsula mixed reef tank in my Condo. Obviously with a condo I am facing unique challenges when it comes to space as well as sound. I do not have the ability to have a Fish room so I have to make due with what I have. 
This hobby for me started out with a 55 Gallon tank I purchased used and fully running online. 
I don't have many pictures of the first tank, but here it is.









I quickly wanted more and after everything was stabilized with my 55 Gallon I upgraded to a 150 Gallon. I purchased it used from a reefer online who had upgraded to a 300 Gallon setup. Unfortunately just after the cycle finished and my fish were in the tank disaster struck.









Here is a picture of what caused the flood









The cleanup was brutal, but even when I had no floors I was already planning my new setup. This time I was determined to do it right, I am going to build everything exactly the way I want it. Here is a picture of the floors out and my tape outline of where I would put the new peninsula tank, and the next image shows the tape back once my floors are back in. (notice the aquarium glow coming from the washroom 








.









I now have the new tank and have started to work with a local reefer to build me a custom stand. I have picked up a 150 Tall with a foot print of 48x24x30. Here is my drawing of the stand.









The stand is already in production and will be done soon thanks to member 50seven! The tank is drilled I will be going with a beananimal style overflow.

I should also mention I was able to "save" most of the fish and transfer them into the 55 Gallon which still had a small amount of water in it. I started making more salt water to attempt to save the fish, but unfortunately most of them died within days after the accident. I still have a few left who are in my temporary tank which is setup on the washroom floor.


----------



## dc_addict

Here are the progress pics on the stand which I hope to have in place by the end of the weekend. This is of course courtesy of member 50seven who is doing this work for me.

The Base assembled









The Canopy in progress









The doors all painted, just drying









Canopy Painted and drying with Vent holes cut in the top









The Base painted and ready to rock









More pictures to come, this weekend is going to be dedicated to this build.


----------



## dc_addict

Here are some pics drilling the bean animal overflow. This was done by Daniel from Aquatic Kingdom. I cant say enough about how helpful he was, even during the move of his store he took time to help me with this.

Holes Marked and overflow box installed.









All holes drilled, this was a bit nerve racking but it turned out great.









Instead of using paper to make the background of the tank black I decided to plastidip it. I dont know if anyone has used this stuff but its great, and you will see it used a bit more by the time I am done this project. I plastidipped the back of the tank on the outside and also the inside of the overflow box. It is aquarium safe.









First layer done









The finsihed product as viewed from the inside. I will get better pics later, but it gives a very nice finish on the inside of the tank I think.









Stand will be onsite tonight and install starts tomorrow.. Stay tuned for updates on Saturday night or Sunday.


----------



## kamal

Sorry to hear about the accident that sucks on so many levels  The new projects looks awesome.....


----------



## thmh

Wow ill be following this thread! Everything looks really good so far! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

This build is like a emotional roller coaster. And it ends in a cliff hanger boooo! But great write up and pics. Looking forward to this! Good luck!!!


----------



## Chaoticblissx

I couldn't imagine coming home and finding that! 

Looking forward to the build progressing and more updates.


----------



## dc_addict

Thanks for comments everyone, I am excited to get it all together.

Also I didn't come home to see this happen, I was standing right infront of the aquarium in complete shock just repeating the words "I don't know what to do". My girlfriend went and got a towel..... Needless to say it was not big enough to soak up the water...


----------



## thmh

Have you thought about what rocks, corals and livestock your going to get? It's always good to have a list and do your research. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flexin5

holy hell. do you know why the tank broke? i think that's every reefer's worse nightmare. new tank looks great tho!


----------



## RR37

Did you pick that tank up from AK the other day ?

Looks like a great build !


----------



## dc_addict

RR37 said:


> Did you pick that tank up from AK the other day ?
> 
> Looks like a great build !


Yes I did and cant say enough good things about Daniel from AK. He helped me with the drilling of this tank even during his huge move. Really great shop to deal with.



Flexin5 said:


> holy hell. do you know why the tank broke? i think that's every reefer's worse nightmare. new tank looks great tho!


Nope I dont know what happened, thanks about the new tank. I have more pics coming up right now, looks even better now!!!



thmh said:


> Have you thought about what rocks, corals and livestock your going to get? It's always good to have a list and do your research.
> 
> PEWPEW!


I still have a fair bit of live rock in buckets with powerheads and heaters from when it happened. I know I will be changing some of it up and have some good idea's with the aquascaping. For livestock and corals I have not planned much yet I am going to take it slow when restocking this time.


----------



## dc_addict

OK last night we brought the stand up and put it in place. Its started to look good!










Tank in place.










Doors and finishes are going on today, more updates later!


----------



## ReefABCs

Wow sorry about the accident I can only imagine the trouble my wife would give me if that happened.
The new tank looks great I have the same size but I like the end overflow you have better than my corner ones. The stand is very nice as well.


----------



## dc_addict

Yesterday was great we got lots done and the stand is now complete thanks to the help of 50seven!




























Doors open, lots of access to everything!



















Shot of the back of the tank, I am really happy with the outcome of this, Plastidip on the back of the tank gave a great mirror finish inside.










Both sides of the top opened up.









More shots when the plumbing is all done.


----------



## thmh

Iam really madjelly of you DC! Your set up looks so slick, John Travolta called he wants his grease back! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## tom g

*sexyyyyyy*

this is one of the most sexiest tanks i have seen can not even imagine how it will pann out when live rock and livestock are put in.love the stand and again 
50seven does great work .will deff be following this tank hopefully i can use some ideas from this thread.
cheers 
tom


----------



## CanadaPleco

great looking setup! Love that stand, cant wait to see it running.


----------



## altcharacter

This setup is unreal! I am truly honored to have people who really want to push the envelope of the hobby on this forums.


----------



## liz

Love it! I agree this is one sexy set-up - will be following this thread as it progresses!
Great job 50seven!


----------



## jd81

Very nice build. Tagging along.


----------



## explor3r

Wow what a sweet build, everything is looking great Ill be tagging along please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## fury165

Coming along nicely! Keep the pics coming


----------



## dc_addict

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone. I didn't get much of anything done today, just putting the sand in right now.
I have a sump now but it is just temporary I need to get something made or find something that will fit in my stand and provide the most free space. I am thinking of having something made of acrylic. I was looking into doing it myself, but without a shop and never doing it before I am slightly concerned I will repeat the issues that started me down this path.

If anyone knows a good custom acrylic place that doesn't take 1-2 months to make something let me know.


----------



## altcharacter

Actually I do know an awesome guy who builds custom acrylic sumps!!!!!
PM J_T and he will set you up with what you need.

I don't know many people on these forums that haven't used Jon and I'm positive everyone is happy with his work.


----------



## MadJellyCorals

altcharacter said:


> Actually I do know an awesome guy who builds custom acrylic sumps!!!!!
> PM J_T and he will set you up with what you need.
> 
> I don't know many people on these forums that haven't used Jon and I'm positive everyone is happy with his work.


+1 for JT hes done some amazing work for members on this forum including myself.!!!


----------



## Windowlicka

MadJellyCorals said:


> +1 for JT hes dont some amazing work for members on this forum including myself.!!!


Count me in as a reference for J_T too - he's a high quality guy, and he delivers high quality (and very fairly priced) work.


----------



## Rappyfly

Just had a failure on acrylic sump for just running it 1 1/2 month. 

Please use a builder who have skills, reputation and use proper material (cast) on building acrylic stuff. Avoid anyone who doesnt have any referral on public forum or ask stores. Mine came from a dude advertise online locally.


----------



## dc_addict

I will definitely reach out to him. I had seen some ads on kijiji about it but was worried about exactly that happening.


----------



## cerebrous

Hey man remember me I'm the one that took the live rock off you.

Great to see your new build and your still dedicated even after the huge disaster

Very very nice tank!!!


----------



## J_T

By all means drop me a line. Nothing I have built has failed. Most of the jobs I don't get, are because people opt into doing it in thinner than required matterial. I won't build something that isn't going to fail!

PS, I do 2-3 week turn around, possibly 4 if I am busy.


----------



## ameekplec.

J_T said:


> I won't build something that isn't going to fail!


Not good advertising my friend!!

Good looking build - any reason why you chose for a closed top as opposed to dropping the lights from the ceiling?


----------



## Faizan

Wow Ryan, that tank looks beautiful. Really love the clean lines of the custom stand. 

This forum is really awesome btw, thanks for recommending it! I'll be posting my humble 300 gallon soon . Also, if you still need equipment, talk to Flavio from Advanced Reef Aquatics. He's my go to guy and hasn't ever let me down with purchasing advice.


----------



## rickcasa

Bravo!! Now that's teamwork. But kudos to you DC for this wicked design. Very sophisticated and fits the space perfectly.


dc_addict said:


> Yesterday was great we got lots done and the stand is now complete thanks to the help of 50seven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doors open, lots of access to everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot of the back of the tank, I am really happy with the outcome of this, Plastidip on the back of the tank gave a great mirror finish inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides of the top opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shots when the plumbing is all done.


----------



## kamal

That is so awesome and I love how neat the cabinet is


----------



## J_T

ameekplec. said:


> Not good advertising my friend!!


Damn it! That is what happens when you reply to things in the morning with a wife rushing you out of the house!

...

Nothing I have built has failed.


----------



## Faizan

J_T said:


> Damn it! That is what happens when you reply to things in the morning with a wife rushing you out of the house!
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing I have built has failed.


I'm sorry but I laughed quite hard at this


----------



## 50seven

Better late than never... I'm finally getting around to posting on this thread  thanks for all the kind words!

Thanks to DC for letting me in on this project, it was a real pleasure to build and install, and Ryan is such a great easy-going guy. The stand was a lot of fun, especially I loved how the flip-up doors work, kinda like the doors of the batmobile...  hopefully you find room in there for all your sump/fuge/reactors, etc.

Jon will hook you up good with all your acrylic needs. He can also make that baffle we were talking about with the teeth on it for your overflow weir box.

Looking forward to see how the new tank comes together; I'm anticipating some real good looking rockwork in this reef.


----------



## JamesHurst

Hey there, I've been following this thread and just wanted to say WOW, what a Beautiful build! This is one of the most streamlined and one of the nicest diy builds I've seen.

Congrats on the new setup.

BTW, did you have to redo the floors yourself? Do you rent that place?
I'm waiting for the day my tank breaks or leaks or floods and ruins the floors...and I rent!

Anyways, awesome work and can't wait to see it once the lighting and plumbing are done!


----------



## dc_addict

Thanks, I was going for a very clean look and 50seven made that possible.

I redid the floors with my brother who does general contractor work up in Muskoka, he came down for a day and helped lay it all. I had a restoration company rip all of the floors out. I happen to own my condo so no landlord issues, but the condo corp was not very happy about it.



JamesHurst said:


> Hey there, I've been following this thread and just wanted to say WOW, what a Beautiful build! This is one of the most streamlined and one of the nicest diy builds I've seen.
> 
> Congrats on the new setup.
> 
> BTW, did you have to redo the floors yourself? Do you rent that place?
> I'm waiting for the day my tank breaks or leaks or floods and ruins the floors...and I rent!
> 
> Anyways, awesome work and can't wait to see it once the lighting and plumbing are done!


----------



## dc_addict

So I had an idea about my overflow and wanted to get opinions. As you know I am doing the BeanAnimal style overflow which has full syphon lines, but uses an emergency overflow drain. As far as I am concerned this should never ever see water. What I wanted to do was come up with a solution that would allow me to put a sensor in the emergency drain to notify me of water. I have an APEX controller so that can handle both the notification and the shut down of the return pump if I wanted, what I cant think of is a way to make this work. I have purchased wet floor sensors for the apex but they are too big to fit inside the overflow pipe. What could I use to do this do you think?

Only thing I thought of was to keep the emergency drain well above the water line and put the wet floor sensor in the direct flow of the water from that drain, sort of a catch basin that would hold the water before putting it into the sump.

Let me know if anyone has a better idea then this.


----------



## fesso clown

MY emergency drains terminate before the waterline in my sump. When one or both kick in I hear it.


----------



## Shoryureppa

You could use one of those float switches for the auto top off connected to a buzzer. Plug the main drain to see the height you need to install it at.


----------



## dc_addict

Yes I will terminate mine above the water level, but I am thinking what if I am not home. If I had a sensor the APEX could respond to it going off and shut down the return pump effectively eliminating any chance of an overflow. 
I am a bit cautious of floods for some reason.

Shoryureppa - that could work, so you are saying put the float in the display tank at the level that the emergency kicks in it. So instead of checking for water inside that drain test for the level of the water just before it goes into it. I could then have that sensor report to my APEX and kill the return pump and send me an email.

I am open for other ideas as well, thanks so far.


----------



## fesso clown

I am all for redundancy too, that's why I went Bean instead of Herbie. If you are really worried about all 3 pipes getting clogged at the same time and need an extra feeling of security you could use and Avast Marine pressure sensor from their ATO (instead of a float switch which would probably get stuck and fail long before your Bean Animal) and set it to just above the water level of your syphon drain. 
You can request an Apex plug for it and plug it right into your Apex as a switch. 
Check it out: 
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Top-off-Kit

I was going to do exactly this but I trust my emergency drains and have come home to a completely plugged mainline and the first drain kept up with the return pump and my second drain was still dry.


----------



## dc_addict

That's a really nice ATO, I ordered a different one but wish I had of seen that one. 

Also I am probably just being ridiculously paranoid about spills, thanks for the help. More pictures in the next few weeks. I need to get a sump before I can do anything else, so I am on hold.

The tank does have about 75% of the water in it now though, cant put more in until the sump is in place though.


----------



## ameekplec.

If you're really paranoid, you can always bump up the size of the emergency overflow pipe to be 1/2" bigger.


----------



## dc_addict

Not really that worried about it not being able to handle the flow in the emergency drain, I just thought if the emergency is being used something bad has happened, the emergency drain should really never be needed. So I thought it might be best to just shut down the system until I can get back to the house and fix that issue.
I will play with the ATO sensor mentioned to see if I can figure something out, its definitely going to be more of a cool thing to have then something I ever expect to actually be used.


----------



## J_T

We can make a tray for the emergency line. It won't be too hard to incorporate into the sump

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## BIGSHOW

Beautiful Tank.

Very clean...love it!


----------



## dc_addict

J_T yeah we can chat about this on Tuesday.

BigShow thanks for the complement!

I have started working on the plumbing today and came up with this for the overflow. I have not seen anyone do it like this before, but cant see any reason this would be an issue. What are your thoughts. I used 3 45's on the overflow as I want to keep it as snug to the tank as possible giving me as much room as possible. This is missing the Gate Valve, but that will be put in there. The middle line will be the emergency drain and the other two on the outsides will be the primaries. Reason being is for access to the valve will be very hard in the middle tube.


----------



## cerebrous

Question are you using slip x threaded bulkheads or thread x threaded


----------



## dc_addict

Everything is slip X slip. I have not glued anything yet its all just sitting in place until I am sure about the setup.

This is the bulkhead


----------



## cerebrous

Looking good man like how it tapers in for clean look

Sorry one more noon question most people here use slip x slip??? Or is threaded easier to deal with??


----------



## dc_addict

cerebrous said:


> Looking good man like how it tapers in for clean look
> 
> Sorry one more noon question most people here use slip x slip??? Or is threaded easier to deal with??


Slip is very easy, just a bit of glue and everything is good, I think its personal preference I have only used slip before.

More pictures. Just got word my St Pattys Day order from Bulk Reef Supply arrived in Florida. 50lbs Marco Rock, my ATO, my dosing pumps and fluid, and the leak detection probe for the APEX Controller... Bringing it back in two weeks when I go down. saved myself over $100.00 in shipping and got 10% off everything for St Patty's day. Probably should have purchased some more stuff.


----------



## wtac

dc_addict said:


> Shoryureppa - that could work, so you are saying put the float in the display tank at the level that the emergency kicks in it. So instead of checking for water inside that drain test for the level of the water just before it goes into it. I could then have that sensor report to my APEX and kill the return pump and send me an email.


I think Shory might be referring to putting the float in the overflow box. That's where I would place it.

In the 3rd emerg drain, you can slide the Apex Leak Detector (LD) down a 2" Wye fitting (or whatever size that will accomodate the leak detector). Plumb the Wye in this fashion and the LD will be inserted into the branch:

* |
|/ 
|
|*

You can cap the open end that the LD is inserted but you will have to drill a hole for the leads and reducing bushings to connect to the drain plumbing.

Just an idea.

HTH


----------



## dc_addict

wtac said:


> I think Shory might be referring to putting the float in the overflow box. That's where I would place it.
> 
> In the 3rd emerg drain, you can slide the Apex Leak Detector (LD) down a 2" Wye fitting (or whatever size that will accomodate the leak detector). Plumb the Wye in this fashion and the LD will be inserted into the branch:
> 
> * |
> |/
> |
> |*
> 
> You can cap the open end that the LD is inserted but you will have to drill a hole for the leads and reducing bushings to connect to the drain plumbing.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> HTH


I like this idea, I will probably do this, thanks for the help.


----------



## wtac

Not a problem...got lots of "out of the box" ideas floating around the ol' mellon. Much like my desk...piles of paper in "organized mayhem" that one day I have to organize...LOL!


----------



## dc_addict

So here is the latest from the tank build, I have sand, water and some live rock in it now and it is cycling while I wait for the new sump. Still have to glue the plumbing together, but the lights are now in!

The sand bed a mixture of aragonite and pink crushed coral









AI Sol lights mounted up, still have to put the wires together nicely.









Shot of the tank with some live rock in it to help the cycle, obviously not placed as it will be, its just temporary.









Shot of the rough idea for the sump, this is going to change a bit from this setup but the concept is here, should be done in a few weeks and by then I should be pretty much ready to go as the cycle should be done.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Tanks looking amazing man! So slick. I'd love to set something up like this in the future. Also, I like on the last page, the picture with Clevland Brown in the tank... He really sets it off


----------



## 50seven

Great update! Nice to see water in there!


----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> Great update! Nice to see water in there!


My tank is in need of your services one day! Those lifters on the upper panels are pretty damn sweet!


----------



## 50seven

J_T said:


> My tank is in need of your services one day! Those lifters on the upper panels are pretty damn sweet!


If its just the hardware you need, I can hook you up... 

I'm thinking to have a mini open house at the man cave this summer... bring your woodworking projects and we'll work some magic


----------



## J_T




----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> If its just the hardware you need, I can hook you up...
> 
> I'm thinking to have a mini open house at the man cave this summer... bring your woodworking projects and we'll work some magic


Oh, I can find Lee Valley  The corner its in, isn't square, nor level. So, it will need a looksy before wood meets a saw 

I will have to find a day that works, and stick some cold ones in the fridge. After the beer, I will ask you for a quote


----------



## aln

man that looks clean


----------



## 50seven

Sweet sump...

Ryan, Dude! Hurry up and get home to hook this stuff up!!! We wanna see this tank go live!


----------



## dc_addict

I got a lot of the plumbing done Sunday, it will definitely be 100% operational in the next few days. I am hoping for Wednesday evening.


----------



## dc_addict

OK its done, plumbing is in, water tested and sump is full, but I had a problem and shut it off last night as I was worried about it flooding, I am super paranoid!

Here is my question, with the bean animal overflow does it have to be a straight shoot down to the sump or can it make some bends and turns. When I turned it on it seemed very loud. I let it run for a while, but it never quieted down. Also I had my Gate Valve and ball valves all in the full open position and it was only just keeping up with the return. From what I had planned this should not have been the case, the drains should have easily out performed the return Quiet One 6000 pump I am using.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## J_T

My heart skipped a beat, opened this, and saw flooding!!!

You should be able to dial it all in. Bends are okay, they obviously hinder water, but a siphon should still be able to pull through. Sounds to me like there is still air in the line, and you aren't reaching full siphon yet.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## fesso clown

It is scary until the siphon kicks in, how long did you let it run?


----------



## dc_addict

I let it run for about one hour, but I just figured it out, and this is why you dont put stuff together at 1:30 in the morning. I put the air hose line in the to of the full syphon line. The worse part is I glued it all together and glued the caps on the other ones. I will get a new cap and cut the old ones off, unfortunately I cant just switch the lines as I only had one GATE valve. I will get this done tonight if I can get the parts.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fesso clown

That makes sense... hahaha

You're almost there, pretty exciting. I really like the sump JT made, that's a display in the front eh? I made a very similar one and love it. My macros I keep in it are really taking off! It's like having a second tank.


----------



## rickcasa

dc_addict said:


> The worse part is I glued it all together and glued the caps on the other ones. I will get a new cap and cut the old ones off, unfortunately I cant just switch the lines as I only had one GATE valve. I will get this done tonight if I can get the parts.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


No need to glue the caps back on.


----------



## J_T

Leave it,

Just put some glue over the hole. Either use the PVC glue, or hot glue, to cover it.

Then drill the other one.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## dc_addict

OK it is finally done, I still have some things to fix up, but its running great.

Start with a picture of the rock work









Here is the sump, my design but built by JT. It looks great and is perfect. The entire front is a display which I think looks great. We have some macro algae on order and will give updates when its here. Right now just some rumble, chaeto, copeopods, ampheopods and rotifers.




































Hard to take a good picture of this, but here is the plumbing setup. You will also see I have mounted the APEX and power bars on the backwall as well as the MP40 controll and AI SOL controller.


----------



## J_T

The steel strap you have wrapped around the PVC... It will rust. I couldn't figure out what was causing my PVC to look orage, then I found the run down the back of the pipe. It doesn't do well in the area of our tanks.

I have the sock holder cut, just need to confirm the measurements of the bracket. The probe holder is done too. I will bring them down next week, later in the week likely.


----------



## dc_addict

I am using galvanized steel straps so they shouldn't rust. They can eventually but it should take years. I will keep an eye on it, but cant think of anything else that is strong enough to support the weight of the pipes.


----------



## J_T

There are plastic J hooks. Lowes carries them. As well, you can get U straps that go over the PVC.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Flexin5

I used the same stuff and mine still rusted with the quickness..

i just ended up using zip ties with the hole that you can put a screw through. 

build is looking fantastic tho!


----------



## explor3r

Great, everything looks very good keep the pictures coming
BTW I love the way your sump is done with a refugium in one full side


----------



## MaxTO

Wow 

How did the tank break ??


----------



## 50seven

Hooray! Nice you got it all set up, hope all your critters make the move okay. Hope to see more pics of the DT once you get your rockscape figured out...

Good luck cleaning out the powder room...


----------



## dc_addict

Powder room is all cleared out, going to post the old tank and Stand for sale soon. It's a 55 gallon corner. Nice to finally have the washroom back. 

Now just have in minor setup issues, my skimmer wasn't turning on so I brought it to Aquatic Kingdom and dropped it in the parking lot. So now I need a new skimmer, Danielwas kind enough to lend one to me but i will be setting it up tomorrow. Also came home and noticed my new fairy wrasse has got from sea u marine has ick, and now my yellow eye kole tang and one of my clowns has it. I picked up garlic and am trying to deal with that now. It never ends!


----------



## dc_addict

A few updates and I will try and get some pictures up tonight. 
The ick seems to be gone now which is great and everyone is doing well. We have added a fair bit of coral back to the new tank but it's still looking a bit bare. I have the ATO and dosing all setup on the apex now as well. Here are the problems I am facing right 

The temperature just keeps rising in the tank, for a while I was freezing huge bottles of water and placing it in the sump to cool it down. I now have 4 fans installed which has helped except on the sunniest hottest days. 
I am having issues with the system when it starts up not starting the siphon unless I help it get started, I have no idea how to fix this it's a real pain. 

Well pictures will come tonight, just a quick update.


----------



## thmh

Can't wait to see your pictures tonight. I have the same problem with my temperature aswell but I find that the $20 Honeywell round fan really helps me cool down my tank, the only down side to that is I have to refill my ATO more often.


----------



## HapsCorals

in for updated pics of this build! your stand and sump setup look great!


Hap


----------



## wtac

Does the water level will get "too close for comfort" before the siphon kicks in and overflow the display?


----------



## dc_addict

Pictures will come tomorrow it seems, sorry I didnt get them taken today while the lights where on, but definitely tomorrow.

The siphon just wont kick in at all unless I open up the Gate Valve all the way and then dial it back down to the proper level. My sumps return chamber does not contain enough water to overflow my tank so I dont get to cose for comfort and my emergency drain actually does kick in before the sump runs out of water, but the syphon still wont kick in. So what I do now is I count how many times I turn the gate valve then when the syphon kicks in I dial it back down to the exact place as before and everything runs fine. The problem is if I am not here the tank will not overflow but the return pump will constantly run dry and shoot air into the tank and the syphon will never start. I also have the secondary drain turned sideways as it started taking too much water into the sump, it is getting very frustrating.
I am using a Quiet one 6000 as my pump and it has a t off which send water into my refugium, I am actually thinking this could be causing the issue, and I may shut that off and run a seperate pump to feed the refugium. Does that make sense?


----------



## dc_addict

Here are a few pics of the setup, but I will put up more tomorrow.

Fans, they are USB powered on a USB hub which turns on when the temperature climbs using the APEX.



















I dont know what this is?


----------



## Bar0n

wow very nice set-up!!


----------



## dc_addict

OK sorry for the delay but here are some shots of the tank as it is today.


















































































I need to get a better camera it isnt so blue in real life.


----------



## thmh

wow i like that arc you got there dc!!! very thing is looking good. Its time for you to get some madjelly up in your tank!


----------



## wtac

Has the drain issue been solved?

I was tinkering on a few clients systems w/Bean O/Fs by firing up the return pump with a lower sump "retentive" volume and it seems like your sump doesn't have enough retentive volume to allow the air to purge out of the primary drain line before the return pump "sucks air".

The flow loss from return feed to the 'fuge may help...


----------



## dc_addict

wtac said:


> Has the drain issue been solved?
> 
> I was tinkering on a few clients systems w/Bean O/Fs by firing up the return pump with a lower sump "retentive" volume and it seems like your sump doesn't have enough retentive volume to allow the air to purge out of the primary drain line before the return pump "sucks air".
> 
> The flow loss from return feed to the 'fuge may help...


Thanks for the post, it has not yet been solved. If I am there to shut down the return I close the valves on the overflow and it seems to start up pretty well that way. I don't fully understand what the retentive volume is or how you managed to fix the problem, could you explain again for me?


----------



## Bayinaung

nice rockscape.


----------



## wtac

Here's a basic sump layout:


What I was referring to the "Running Retention Volume" (RTV) is the light blue shaded area. Taking into account of the volume of water to get a steady flow draining from the aquarium (upper dark blue section) into the overflow box, there isn't enough water in the RTV in the sump to purge the air out of the main drain tube.

Although the other drains are draining water to the sump, overall, the sump design doesn't have enough RTV as the return pump begins to draw air.

I hope that makes sense. To test the theory on your particular system, try adding more NSW to the sump after a shut down so that the return pump does not draw air to see if that makes a difference. Just curious if it is a matter of too little of a RTV to get the main drain going.

Remember to turn off your skimmer as it will overflow if the increased water level affects the water level in the skimmer section. Also drain off water after the test to get back to your systems' specific "Max Running Level".

Hopefully that is the case and if not, we'll keep on working to get it going


----------



## jkoot

Just went through the entire thread!!!

Awesome setup!!


I am going to have to one day get together with J_T to talk new sump and 50seven for a new stand/canopy!

WOW!


>jason


----------



## dc_addict

OK so adding more salt water after a water change does resolve the problem, as does shutting off the drains before I shut off the return pump. I guess that is why I shouldnt have just designed my own sump and used a more conventional plan. I am not sure now how I could fix this, basically from your diagram I need another set of baffles added in at a higher water level and I probably should even lower the water level in the skimmer section now. Is that what you would think would resolve this?

Also I am having a new issue. I had 4 Blue Green Chromis and one morning I noticed one was missing which is odd as they always hang out together. The next night one of the Chromis came out of its sleeping hole at night and had some damage to its scales and top fin, he was acting crazy and swimming around nuts. In the morning he disappeared just like the last one, no body. Two days later one more Chromis is gone but this one a small section of his skeleton was found, he was also the largest of the Chromis we had just over 1". So I now have just one Chromis left the smallest one

So two nights ago I notice my yellow watchman goby who is paired with a large pistol shrimp is swimming around the tank which has never happened before. Today the goby was not in his normal spot with the Pistol and I have not seen or heard the normal pistol noises and the goby is still in a different area.

My guess is something is killing everything in the tank, but I have not seen anything and I dont know what could be big enough to kill these fish and possibly a pistol shrimp. How do I find this and kill it before it kills my more expensive fish. I am going to be really pissed if my Kole Tang or Fairy Wrasse gets killed at night.


----------



## griszay2k

dc_addict said:


> OK so adding more salt water after a water change does resolve the problem, as does shutting off the drains before I shut off the return pump. I guess that is why I shouldnt have just designed my own sump and used a more conventional plan. I am not sure now how I could fix this, basically from your diagram I need another set of baffles added in at a higher water level and I probably should even lower the water level in the skimmer section now. Is that what you would think would resolve this?
> 
> Also I am having a new issue. I had 4 Blue Green Chromis and one morning I noticed one was missing which is odd as they always hang out together. The next night one of the Chromis came out of its sleeping hole at night and had some damage to its scales and top fin, he was acting crazy and swimming around nuts. In the morning he disappeared just like the last one, no body. Two days later one more Chromis is gone but this one a small section of his skeleton was found, he was also the largest of the Chromis we had just over 1". So I now have just one Chromis left the smallest one
> 
> So two nights ago I notice my yellow watchman goby who is paired with a large pistol shrimp is swimming around the tank which has never happened before. Today the goby was not in his normal spot with the Pistol and I have not seen or heard the normal pistol noises and the goby is still in a different area.
> 
> My guess is something is killing everything in the tank, but I have not seen anything and I dont know what could be big enough to kill these fish and possibly a pistol shrimp. How do I find this and kill it before it kills my more expensive fish. I am going to be really pissed if my Kole Tang or Fairy Wrasse gets killed at night.


maybe you have some worm like I had


----------



## wtac

The simplest thing is hoping that the sump will hold the extra water when you test for return pump failure/off for maintenance. This will raise the "Max Running Level" of the sump and you will have to build a stand for the skimmer to raise the height for it to skim properly.

Failing that, the next step is to increase the "Running Retentive Volume" by cutting down baffles and cutting deeper teeth in the refugium that flows back into the main sump. To determine how much to cut things down, you have to first determine how much more water is required to get the main drain to purge the air. If you can post a detailed sketch with dimensions, I can figure all that out for you if it comes to this point.

Don't get down on what you have designed. It works well for Durso and Herbie style stand pipes and this is the first time that it is documented, to my knowledge, that BeanAnimal overflows require more water to get it to run (drain) properly. It's not that obviously noted that incorporated refugiums built into the sump cuts into the RTV of the sump system. Lots of factors have to be put into the equation for a system...one can't keep note of everything...just be prepared to adapt in what ever manner is required. 

HTH


----------



## dc_addict

So I have been MIA on here for a while but have some updates and will get some pics up today or tomorrow.
The retentive volume is definitely the issue with the sump, I have not been able to make it perfect yet, but I do believe this is definitely the issue, for now I have been working around it very well.
The tank is really doing well, so of course I have to screw it up as I am moving in October. Not looking forward to it at all but I have a plan. One question I have is I have heard its not a good idea to reuse the gravel, what are the thoughts here about this? I figured I could scoop it out keep it wet and just use it again the way it is. Or should I rinse it all in fresh water essentially killing everything that is in it.

This is my moving plan
Shut down the sump, take out plumbing and lights
Remove all Coral that can be removed and bag it. Remove the live rock and place into multiple containers fully submerged in salt water from my tank.
Remove fish, bag them and place with coral in a large styrofoam container just how they come from overseas.
Put a 400 Gallon pond style container in the back of a moving van, siphon water from tank directly into the van over my balcony and down 4 stories!
Take all the sand out and place in buckets
Move Live rock from smaller containers into the big one in the truck
Use a power inverter to run a heater and a blower or two in the large container.
Moving company then moves tank and stand out of the condo
Drive 1 hour to new location
Moving company moves tank in first
Start pumping water into moveable containers
Put water into another 400 gallon pond style container which is in the new condo, move heater and blowers into this
Setup the tank and stand
Add gravel
Start filling the tank with water 
Add Live Rock
Add Fish
Hookup plumbing, sump, lighting etc

I hope to do this entire thing in about 5 hours, I am thinking this is the best, fastest and least stressful way to do it. I will reuse 80-90% of my water, what are the thoughts on this.


----------



## fesso clown

dc_addict said:


> what are the thoughts on this.


YIKES!

Looks like you have a well thought out plan. I am sure others will be more helpful, I just felt the impulse to say.... YIKES!

Good luck.


----------



## wtac

Get LOTS of buckets w/lids and a ~4-5 XXL RubberMaid Totes (RMT). It makes for a MUCH easier job to moving fish, coral and water.

Here's the process:

After system pumps are off, drain the DT water into buckets so that you get approximately:

- 2/3 filled buckets for 1-3 fish (size dependant), 4-10 "critters"; add small pieces of LR as required for them to hold onto something, ie shrimp/crabs. Starfish you can place in just water.

- 1/2 filled buckets for coral. You will need to add LR and or rubble to cover the bottom so they don't shift around too much.

- as water level drops, put coral into buckets

- as many full buckets as you want to save of the DT water.

LR you can either pack in buckets submerged in water (rinse the LR in a separate bucket of SW to get the "crap" off) or "dry" in a RMT. You can wrap each piece in wet news paper.

The sand I would just wash. There will be so much accumulated "stuff" in there, better safe than sorry to simply put it.

The fish will be fine for easily 4 hours but *temp will be an issue*. If any longer pack 1 fish per bucket will easily last 6hrs. Else wise check on the fish and observe breath rate. If needed, take out a cup of water and add ~1/2 cap hydrogen peroxide, mix and dump into the bucket every 30-60 mins.

When you get to the new place, put all fish and inverts into 1-2 RMTs and all corals into another 1-2 RMTs. Add heater, a few pieces of LR with the fish (source of biological filtration ) and either air stone or powerhead to get some water movement and gas exchange.

In large Brute trash can or RMT's put LR, fill w/saved water, heat and aerate.

This will give a temporary set-up for your livestock and recondition the LR and saved water. You can regroup and get to the rest of the task at hand.

Then it's:
- plumb system
- and add a layer of sand
- set foundational LR for the aquascape
- add more sand
- finish aquascape

This is what I do for system moves.

HTH


----------



## dc_addict

Thanks for the help wtac. When I rinse the gravel should I rinse it in Salt water to keep things alive in it or should I be rinsing it in fresh water effectively killing any critters in the sand bed. 

What is the name of your company wtac you seem very knowledgeable and your projects posted on here are very impressive.


----------



## 50seven

dc_addict said:


> Put a 400 Gallon pond style container in the back of a moving van, siphon water from tank directly into the van over my balcony and down 4 stories!


This I want to see!  Should be gushing out the bottom of that hose... good thing it's on the alley or some bozo walking by would demand you get a permit 



dc_addict said:


> One question I have is I have heard its not a good idea to reuse the gravel, what are the thoughts here about this? I figured I could scoop it out keep it wet and just use it again the way it is. Or should I rinse it all in fresh water essentially killing everything that is in it.


It's that the stirring up of the substrate allows phosphates to leach back into the water, and you want to rinse that out. If you want to avoid a mini cycle, just rinse it in salt water. But if when you scoop it out of the tank, you test the water that it's sitting in, you should be able to determine if there's phosphates leaching out or not.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## wtac

Thx dc_addict.

I would just wash the sand in FW. The $$$ and time making a NSW wash or filling the DT partially with NSW and gravel vac isn't worth it. The only "critters" that would would die off would be pods and worms. Bacteria...well...the mixing of the sand as you remove it distupts the O2 gradient and mixes up the different bacterial types. The problematic issues you can potentially encounter in not washing it and leaving in buckets for hours far out weighs a FW wash or new substrate.

Keep in mind, moving to a new place is stressful enough without having to deal with issues with a recently "moved" reef system. If it was moving the system to a different location within the dwelling, I would fill the DT w/NSW and gravel vac.

I find it easier to hook up a hose to the sink and lead into the tub or hook up a hose on the utility sink faucet to wash the gravel. Depending on the substrate type, wash in the following manner:

- sugar oolitic: wash in ~4cup portion sizes in those small 2-3gal utility pails. Dump washed substrate into bucket.
- 1-2mm aragonite: in a 6' net fill ~1/2 full and run it under the water until clear. Dump washed substrate into bucket.

Scoop, wash dump, repeat...LOL!

Of course, you will know your working area and logistics better than I so use it as a guideline and amend to suit your needs.

HTH


----------



## fesso clown

Update? Did you get re-settled?


----------



## dc_addict

I should have posted an update but yes it is all done now. Move went very well here are some pictures of the transition. Daniel from Aquatic Kingdom helped with the loaner use of his Pond to hold the water, rocks and livestock while I moved the tank the following day. I now have everything setup including a brand new and much much improved fish room.

Moving the water into the truck









Water in the "Pond" setup in my condo all critters and coral floating in the bags and the skimmer running. Also I kept the refugium water separate and kept that running beside the pond. I wanted to keep as many critters as possible.



























Tank Moved in just missing the water









Disaster wiring (only temporary)









New improved Fish Room


















New Camera System setup so I can watch the tank remotely from anywhere









The Sump/Refugium


















The tank itself (for some reason all the fish are hiding in these picture, no idea why.





































In the move and just after the move I lost only 1 Pistol Shrimp and 1 Cleaner shrimp. I then purchased a Michael's Pistol Shrimp (picture below) Who I am pretty sure killed my Yellow Watchman Goby as I have not seen him in weeks.


----------



## 50seven

Happy to hear the move went well.



dc_addict said:


> New Camera System setup so I can watch the tank remotely from anywhere


Duuuuuuuuuuuuude.  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so going to do that...



dc_addict said:


> In the move and just after the move I lost only 1 Pistol Shrimp and 1 Cleaner shrimp. I then purchased a Michael's Pistol Shrimp (picture below) Who I am pretty sure killed my Yellow Watchman Goby as I have not seen him in weeks.


Isn't that a bullseye pistol shrimp? Maybe same guy, different name... I had one that I eventually sold due to suspecting that he was killing my smaller fish in their sleep. Though I have no proof...


----------



## dc_addict

I will probably be starting a new thread, but tank, stand and sump are all up for sale as I start on a new build. Moving up to 280 Gallons, new thread and pics will follow.

Current system up for sale.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97442


----------

